# The farm on Moss Moor



## boxfrenzy (Mar 17, 2009)

Below me, lorries and cars crawl over Saddleworth moor on the M62, the highest motorway in England. The motorway splits around Stott Hall farm, (the second most famous farm in Britain?) due to problems with geology when the motorway was built. I've gone underneath both carraigeways and I'm nearly there.






The farmstead was built on the northern slopes of Moss Moor, and is partly ruined. 





The track to the farm is overgrown and forgotten. Climbing over a gate, I'm here.





In an outhouse, strange and dangerous looking farming machinery is left, slowly rusting.





Carved into the lintel above the door is the date 1662. I guess the initials are the name of the person who built the house, three hundred and forty seven years ago.





The house is empty, save for wooden troughs for animal feed. Straw covers the floor.





I say empty. A range is set into the fireplace. It will have been a long time since this heated the house.





Looking through into the back room. Remains of blue paint peels from the rough walls.





Steps to nowhere. Up here, the roof has gone, and the upper floor collapsed.





In the hall way, a rusting milk churn is disgarded.





I love the light in here. The whole house feels warm and safe. It would have needed to be, with the weather conditions up here.





Up another stone staircase to the bedroom. Generations of the family would have been born, and died in this room. Late afternoon light falls on the straw, and a breeze stirs a few dead leaves before they fall still.





I love the history of these places, the passing of the seasons, and the people that once lived here. The sun came out for a minute as I left and I got a last shot.


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 17, 2009)

a great find and a cracking set of pics!
that place looks like it really has some atmosphere


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 17, 2009)

Some nice decay there all alone in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## infromthestorm (Mar 17, 2009)

Incredible shots boxfrenzy,imagine the sheep use this place for shelter and considering its over 400 years old it's still solid looking,a testament to the builders of yesteryear


----------



## and7barton (Mar 17, 2009)

A suggestion - Go up there one blustery night.....stoke up that old range and get a nice fire going......sit down and wait for visitors.


----------



## E30Elaine (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the way your captions set the scene, you are a very good storyteller  Lovely place and pictures


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2009)

What beautiful atmospheric shots. I love those time worn steps. Just imagine how many generations have used them.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, that's beautiful.
Lovely write-up and pics, box. I love your commentary. 
Is this the same one that BigLoada/Sausage found back along? That one had the same friendly feeling too.


----------



## Philip (Mar 17, 2009)

Lovely pictures and your captions add so much.


----------

